# Kritik bitte



## SunnyLilly (30. März 2005)

hi ihr,

  mich hat das Lounge-style-Fieber auch gepackt  und so mach ich meine ersten wackligen Schritte in Richtung Vektorgrafik... 
 Das erste Ergebnis hab ich drangehängt (is im original .ai) und jetzt interessieren mich eure Gedanken, Kritiken etc. dazu. Ok, es is noch nicht Lounge-Style (oder?) aber würdet ihr euch das in die Wohnung hängen...?
  Danke schonmal für eure Antworten 

  lg, Tina


----------



## Lord-Lance (30. März 2005)

Äh sorry, aber was verstehst du unter "Lounge-Style". Hab ich da was verpasst?

Das Bild ist doch schonmal ganz gut gelungen. Erinnert ein wenig an den jungen der die Blauen Frauen so strichmässig gemalt hat. Der Name fällt mir im Moment nur nicht ein ... 

Ansonsten solltest du beachten, dass die Creative Lounge kein Showroom zum bewerten von Bilder gedacht ist ...


----------



## SunnyLilly (30. März 2005)

oh, sorry... naja auf posterlounge.de sind genug Bilder davon und das scheinen im Moment ne Menge Leute nachbasteln zu wollen...
 und wie der mit den blauen Frauen heißt, würde mich auch interessieren, wenns dir wieder einfällt


----------



## versuch13 (30. März 2005)

Hi,

sehr einfach, nicht wirklich schlecht, aber in die Wohnung hängen würde ich es mir nicht

MfG


----------



## kevkev (30. März 2005)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus, gefällt mir, aber in die wohnung hängen würd ich das nicht.
Wieso:
Weil die wohnung schon voll ist ^^.

gruß kevin


----------

